# Antesten



## Airhaenz (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich wollte mir diesen Winter einen neuen Freeride untersatz zulegen, und die Sau ist in die engere Wahl gefallen.
Nur wenn ich schonso eine Menge Geld investiere, würde ich gerne vorher mal eine Probefahrt machen, allein um die richtige Grösse zu bestätigen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo das in der Nähe von Köln am nächsten Möglich ist??

Thanx  Jochen


----------



## AlutechCycles (9. Oktober 2003)

hallo airheanz,

die meisten rennen sind jetzt leider schon gelaufen, und die die noch stattfinden demnächst sind nicht bei dir in der nähe oder halt dualrennen. also wir veranstalten im winter immer ein rennen hier in bielefeld, da könnteste genügend säue antesten und sogar in allen erdenklichen größen  bielefeld wimmelt vor lauter säuen und dirts.  
das race ist immer anfang des jahres also direkt im januar.
buende ist ja auch gar nichtmal ganz so weit weg.
schade, bis vor kurzem war ich noch öfters in köln unterwegs, da hätteste meine sau mal testen können, aber wäre bestimmt eh zu klein gewesen, da ich s fahre. 

aber evtl meldet sich ja hier im forum noch ein saubesitzer aus deiner umgebung.

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (9. Oktober 2003)

Dat hört sich ja jut an!

Geb mir dann bitte mal ne Nachricht, wann das Rennen genau ist.Da werde ich dann auf alle Fälle vorbeischaun.

Thanx   Jochen


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Oktober 2003)

jau geht klar!


----------



## wolfi (17. Oktober 2003)

@ Airhaenz:
also ich werde am sonntag meine sau über die winterberger pisten treiben (und ein weiterer kumpel mit ner  sau wird auch anwesend sein). das angebot für ne probefahrt steht noch.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## elbstone (14. November 2003)

@ Alutech : Hoi, könntest du mir evt. auch ne pmail schicken,wenn der  genaue Termin für das Race in Bielefeld steht.



Thx

der Elb


----------



## AlutechCycles (14. November 2003)

Hi,

oki ich werde mir etwas einfallen lassen, dass ihr informiert werdet.  Auf www.schlickjumper.de findet ihr so im Dezember meist schon unter news bzw im Racekalender auch schon Infos zum Race. So war es jedenfalls die Jahre davor.
Werde aber selbst dann auch nochmal aktiv bevor es soweit ist und gebe nähere Infos

gruß chris


----------

